# SW Ohio Catfish Club, now forming!



## Salmonid

For those in the Dayton, Springfield, Cinci area we are having a INFO meeting on Tuesday Sept 16th at Gander Mountain in Huber Heights (North Dayton) 
Starts at 7:00 pm in the meeting room. 

All are welcome, the plan is to form a club and have 7-8 boat tourneys a year, ( hoping to do 2 yet this year) and if the interest is there, to hold a couple of bank tourneys a year as well. 

Locations so far will be : 
CJ Brown
Eastwood Lake
Ceasers Creek
Rocky Fork
Paint Creek
East Fork and probably an Ohio River location and a Great Miami location

Planning on voting at the meeting on rules, officers, payouts and entry fees or dues.

Hope to have website up and running by then, dont have domain yet. 

Please pass the word, if you can not make the meeting but want on the info list, please send me an email with name, return mailing address and phone and interest level. Send to:
[email protected]

Thanks
Salmonid ( Mark Blauvelt )


----------



## pendog66

you know my number and email, i want in, but will miss the meeting on the 16th


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

I am interested, send me a message for my info if you need it.


----------



## flathunter

Mark, I think that is a very good idea, you guys have to drive to far to fish the ohio hills club.

I wish you a big success, if you are running it Mark I know it will be done right.

You guys need to get Mellon back on the water, he is becoming to much of a banker! and I dont mean bank fisherman...LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon

That's for sure buddy. My new job is so stressfull it's not funny. Until today I have had ZERO desire to fish. Today thought we (Drew and I) hit a small jackpot and it's got me back in the mood, however I have a HUGE project coming up this month, so I'll prob loose the desire again!

PS- Guys, I'm in the club for sure!


----------



## Still_Waters...

I can go ahead and say that I'll spread the word, but I'm going to have to say that I'm a maybe until I get the info, because I'll admit while I like the atmosphere of a large group of people I don't know how much I'd enjoy it while fishing, because that's how I escape this crazy world we live in, but I guess it won't hurt to try it out for a while at least, but I would want to ask what all do you plan on having the club do about conservation and clean up efforts, because I don't think the club should be just about fishing, but also the effort to clean up the waters and provide a stable environment for more trophy fish to be raised, that's just my opinion, but honestly that would be a selling point for me that would pretty much lock me in as a member.

Thanks
-Still Waters


----------



## H2O Mellon

More rivers, less lakes
More rivers, less lakes
More rivers, less lakes
More rivers, less lakes
More rivers, less lakes

    

Let's also remember to not schedule tourneys that interfere w/ Ohio Hills, becasue I still want to fish as many of Bink & Tom's tourneys as possible.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Still_Waters... said:


> I would want to ask what all do you plan on having the club do about conservation and clean up efforts, because I don't think the club should be just about fishing, but also the effort to clean up the waters and provide a stable environment for more trophy fish to be raised



I'll speak for Mark in regards to conservation: All state regs in regards to slot limits and the such will be followed, failure to do so will be an automatic disqualifacation. All fish will be released directly after each tourney. I am sure we'll have a dead fish penalty or a no dead fish rule. 

Now as far as clean up efforts, I will not speak for Mark, but in my own opinon this will be a tourney club fouced on tourney fishing, but knowing Mark I'm sure he'll have some sort of idea to implement here. 

I beleive Mark is offering this club due to the high cost that some of us have incurred this year driving hundreds of miles to fish Cat Tourneys and the Trails that we fish/follow.


----------



## Salmonid

Yes, conservation and a few public area cleanups will be part of the game as well as being another tool to get more face time with DNR to help develop long term strategies to protect and enhance catfishing opportunities here in Ohio. For those of yu who do not know me, I have been the president of the Mad River Trout Unlimited Chapter for 15 years and that group is 100% conservaton based, in that time, I have built up many relationships with DNR, DOW, OEPA, USGS, 5 Rivers Meto and Miami Conservancy District. I plan to use those same relationships to get catfish on the radar screen for protection.

Ultimately, I would love to see winter meetings, a possible fundraising banquet, profession speakers and the sort but that takes a lot of work and a lot of folks willing to step up to the plate to help coordinate these events. ( Hint hint) 
My job is to get the ball rolling........ 

Again, these are the types of issues that need to be brought up durring the informational meeting.

Thank you for the input, 
Salmonid


----------



## firecat

I'm interested but don't know if I have time to make the meeting. I am in with brian though more rivers less lakes more rivers less lakes. 


Larry


----------



## Salmonid

Larry, Im am right there with ya regarding the rivers but with so much stuff ( tourneys) now on the Ohio around Cinci, I hate to impede on all that on a regular basis, I want to do some lakes to build up some local numbers and then see where to go from there. Not many folks will do the long haul to the Ohio all the time, look at Matts tourneys, resonable priced and he is lucky to get 5-6 boats at each one. 
We certainly will talk about it at the meeting and find out where the interest is. 

BTW, Launched out of Tanners Last week and found out while I was there that there was a big tourney there ( Jeremy leech) and then today, talked to some guys who said there were 2 different ones launching out of there on Sat with at least 1 bass tourney. Said it was a zoo since all 3 started at 7:00 am.

It can be busy and the unreliability of the downtown ramp causes yet more probs. 

Salmonid


----------



## monsterKAT11

you know i'm in!


oh and hey mark, still_waters is randy (the dude with the boat) haha


----------



## H2O Mellon

More Rivers, More Rivers, More Rivers.

Or maybe this: More Boat Ramps, More Boat Ramps, More Boat Ramps. lol


Nothing @ Schmitt Field.... I hate that freakin place with a passion. That's a bad luck spot for me.


----------



## flathunter

Is schmitt field the place where I had my good time?

Just an observation, it seems the smaller rivers give up better catches, example the gmr...Seems I see tournys on the ohio where not much is caught.
With the river the size of the ohio I would think every boat would be pulling in tons of fish?


----------



## TeamClose

ohio river=ppl fishing w/ nets - enough said!

will only get worse, if it were me i wouldn't spread the news about good catches in the smaller rivers or you might find the nets there!? if ppl will break in and steal the copper out of my vacant rentals then i m sure they will set a net to try and make a quick $

teamclose


----------



## Salmonid

I agree, $10 bucks to launch after $80 in gas to get there doesnt do much for me, trust me guys, I hear ya!! would love to do all rivers but the SW just doesnt have the room nor access to do it. Jack, how about we all bring everyone over your ways???  

Perhaps we will do 4 rivers and 4 lakes, just a thought.
Please show up at the meeting and be ready to discuss and vote on these types of issues.

Jackfish, where are you??

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04

I am definitley interested in this...but only one problem....no boat


----------



## Still_Waters...

Alright, I'm gonna have to make the meeting, but I can honestly say that the cleanup and management part of things is a HUGE selling point for me, and I'm pretty much sold on joining, just wondering though, am I going to need a set of sea legs, cause I'm a bank man myself, or am I gonna have to con Korey into making room for me on his boat?


----------



## firecat

I would be happy to fish one on the scioto I just want to stay out of caeser creek. I don't like fishing there. I have never done any good there. Of course I will have to find a partner with a boat that doesn't draft as deep because my boat drafts way to deep for the scioto from what I hear. I would love to try some different areas on some of these smaller rivers. I would also push for a late november or december tourney out of Cincy there are a lot of big blues caught at that time of the year as many of us know you ok it has to be in december because of Ohio state football. Or maybe January. Ok but I think the success of any tournaments has got to be advertisement. If this is going to work we cannot rely on just the internet to get the message out there. I think that is the problem with some of the tournament series around the US today. They are having problems getting people to show up for tournaments. You have to get out and pound the bait shops. I'm talking the bait shops in the entire southwest ohio. Yes at first that in itself will be a big undertaking but it will be easier as it goes on. Also you have to make it economical. The OHCC is simple 25 bucks for a 2 man team at that price if you get 20 or 30 teams you still can get some payback if you place and your not breaking everyones wallet. Now I'm not saying it needs to be 25 bucks because I would personally like to to see it 40 dollars per team and big fish 10. My point is that most people can afford to put 25 bucks into a tourney and still get a very good payback if you place. I am willing to help out as much as my schedule will allow keep in mind though. I have a full time job, a part time job, I am a captain on a fire dept. I am married and have a kid playing football that practices 3 days a week. Oh yes I forgot my family is involved in our church as well. So as you can see I am very busy but I will help out in any way possible. Let me know what I can do. Stephanie also says that if you have any tourneys on holidays that she will divorce me and she will make me take the kids so I can never have any free time to fish. Ha ha. The jokes on her the boys are both growing up and will be big enough to fish with me all of the time. Ha Ha she is reading this over my shoulder. 


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon

Still_Waters... said:


> Alright, I'm gonna have to make the meeting, but I can honestly say that the cleanup and management part of things is a HUGE selling point for me, and I'm pretty much sold on joining, just wondering though, am I going to need a set of sea legs, cause I'm a bank man myself, or am I gonna have to con Korey into making room for me on his boat?



100% positive these will be boat touneys but as Mark said, maybe a banktourney once though. I myself am not into bank tourneys as there is just way too much chance for dishonesty. Mark and I have been discussing this for a year as a way to get our feet wet into the world of tourney catfishing and not have to be out thousands of dollars in gas as we have been this year. Lots of other guys expressed intrest in the same thing. Jump in Koreys boat and catch a big one. :B


----------



## Still_Waters...

H2O Mellon said:


> Jump in Koreys boat and catch a big one. :B


One problem with that, I'm bad luck for Korey, just ask him, but who knows, maybe luck will change, at least I'm good at catching bait though.


----------



## H2O Mellon

We'er going to start small, have fun and see what happens. Anyone who can, come out to Gander Mtn for the meeting.


----------



## CHEFSKIP

Not that finding a fishing partner is hard to do when you have a boat but maybe the land lubbers should start a list of people willing to partner up? I dont have a boat but have cash to help with my half of gas etc.

lol a "singles" fishing string might raise a few eyebrows!


----------



## Jackfish

Sounds like a great concept Mark, I'll be at the meeting!


----------



## fisherman5567

I am definately in. I have a boat... and prolly will need a partner most of the time. i agree with the rivers thing! anyone interested in fishing w me just pm me. i am goin to try really hard to make that meeting too! let me know.


----------



## fishymcgoo

i dont have a boat and that is a little bit too far of a drive for me but if you ever do anything at the lmr or the ohio let me know!


----------



## Salmonid

Fishy, am planing on mostly boat tourneys at this time, and will have 2 Ohio River tourneys and 2 GMR tourneys each year as well as Rocky Fork and Paint Creek, each tourney will be OPEN so if you want to only fish those, that is fine. Send me your info n a PM and Ill add you to the Email list for updates. 

Salmonid


----------



## UFM82

I'd win every T I fished in. Don't you have to actually catch a catfish to compete in these tournaments? LOL

I'd love to do something like this but can't dedicate the time it would require. Would these tournaments be open to "part-timers" as well? I'd do a couple if so. 

UFM82


----------



## H2O Mellon

Have you seen whose going to be in the club? lol

If you can't catch fish in tournies then THIS WILL BE THE CLUB FOR YOU!  Shoot Mark and I have spent prob $5K in gas together fishign tournies this eyar and 9th is the best either of us finished! We'll make you look good, I promise!


----------



## Salmonid

Yeah, each tourney is a new day, I dont want to do the points through the year thing, too much commitment and effort to do that, so if you can only make 1 or 2, we'd love to have ya!

Maybe we will have a prize for least/ smallest fish.....

Salmonid


----------



## Flathead King 06

Ryan, Im going to it, just text me


----------



## H2O Mellon

Salmonid said:


> Yeah, each tourney is a new day, I dont want to do the points through the year thing, too much commitment and effort to do that, so if you can only make 1 or 2, we'd love to have ya!
> 
> Maybe we will have a prize for least/ smallest fish.....
> 
> Salmonid


Argh.... See I think the points system keeps folks interested!


----------



## CHEFSKIP

Salmonid said:


> Yeah, each tourney is a new day, I dont want to do the points through the year thing, too much commitment and effort to do that, so if you can only make 1 or 2, we'd love to have ya!
> 
> Maybe we will have a prize for least/ smallest fish.....
> 
> Salmonid


Maybe get a volunteer to just do the point system and take some of the responsibility off your shoulders?


----------



## fisherman5567

H2O Mellon said:


> Have you seen whose going to be in the club? lol
> 
> If you can't catch fish in tournies then THIS WILL BE THE CLUB FOR YOU!  Shoot Mark and I have spent prob $5K in gas together fishign tournies this eyar and 9th is the best either of us finished! We'll make you look good, I promise!


Brian....all i need is one fish! lol 

Ummmm yea these will definately be interesting...

Check in time: "so who got the big one?"
"um, did anyone get anything?"
"awkward!"


----------



## H2O Mellon

CHEFSKIP said:


> Maybe get a volunteer to just do the point system and take some of the responsibility off your shoulders?


I'll do it, if folks want to go that way.  For sure something to discuss at the meeting.


----------



## fisherman5567

H2O Mellon said:


> I'll do it, if folks want to go that way.  For sure something to discuss at the meeting.


even though my time is really really tied up with school and work (full time in both) i am more than williing to pitch in and help out.....i have a lot of resources available. Ill be at the meeting for sure, so we can discuss it there too!


----------



## Salmonid

It is definatly a discussion forum for the meeting, ( To do a points system for the whole year or not)
My thoughts....
Cons: 
Forces folks to pick a single partner for the whole year and possibly cause problems when someone cant make it ( Like my partner for the OHCC tourneys) 
Would need to put back extra payout money for a year end awards system.
Would charge more for those teams in the points race perhaps? 
Forces some folks to fish lake tourneys when they like rivers and vice versa

I am trying to encourage as many folks as possible and part of that is the opportunities to fish with different partners to expand the learning process. 

Pros: 
Allows a tougher competition allowing for the SW Champion team, the opportunity to possibly qualify for a Cabelas event or Ohio State championship.

We will discuss it but I imagine half the boat folks do not yet have a partner in mind.

I am open to all suggestions and since Bryan said he woudl handle it, maybe we will go that way.

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1

i would attend the meeting but can't due to my work hours. would like to be a member and contribute to the club. not really into tournaments but may fish one if its held here in or near Dayton.


----------



## Still_Waters...

I know this should be held for the meeting, but I just want to get a few people thinking about it. If we do go towards the points side of things, what would people think about a bonus, a slight bonus, but still a bonus for using ceramics or other led alternative weights, I don't know how many sinkers I've lost, and I know that can't be all too healthy for the environment, especially if we get a whole bunch of people together for a tourney all piled into one place, what do you all think?


----------



## monsterKAT11

Still_Waters... said:


> I know this should be held for the meeting, but I just want to get a few people thinking about it. If we do go towards the points side of things, what would people think about a bonus, a slight bonus, but still a bonus for using ceramics or other led alternative weights, I don't know how many sinkers I've lost, and I know that can't be all too healthy for the environment, especially if we get a whole bunch of people together for a tourney all piled into one place, what do you all think?



MOST SUPIDEST FREAKIN IDEA I EVER HEARD, I'M A MAN AND PROUD OF IT, I EAT LEAD SINKERS FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## flathunter

I throw 8-oz weights, that would be an awefull big ceramic....BAD IDEA


----------



## fisherman5567

Still_Waters... said:


> I know this should be held for the meeting, but I just want to get a few people thinking about it. If we do go towards the points side of things, what would people think about a bonus, a slight bonus, but still a bonus for using ceramics or other led alternative weights, I don't know how many sinkers I've lost, and I know that can't be all too healthy for the environment, especially if we get a whole bunch of people together for a tourney all piled into one place, what do you all think?


Im not so sure about this....I already spend enough on lead sinkers...couldnt imagine tryin to replace it all with tungsten or some other alternative. I guess its a thought though.


----------



## Salmonid

To this, I would say to each his own, and I appreciate the thought about using Non Lead. For me, as much as I loose/use, I can not imagine another affordable substitute. I lost over a lb of lead last weekend alone on the Ohio, 5 rigs of 4 or 5 oz in about 1 hr of drifting....rerigging got pretty old

We may discuss options for bonus points though at the meeting, so feel free to bring it up, majority rules.

Just a reminder, meeting is next Tuesday, Sept 16th, Gander Mtn 7-8:30

I been leaving messsages with the Dayton Daily News folks ( Robey and Morris) to try to get a blurb in the paper, no return calls or emails yet.

Salmonid ( Mark)


----------



## fishdealer04

monsterKAT11 said:


> MOST SUPIDEST FREAKIN IDEA I EVER HEARD, I'M A MAN AND PROUD OF IT, I EAT LEAD SINKERS FOR BREAKFAST


YUMMY....lol


----------



## Still_Waters...

monsterKAT11 said:


> MOST SUPIDEST FREAKIN IDEA I EVER HEARD, I'M A MAN AND PROUD OF IT, I EAT LEAD SINKERS FOR BREAKFAST



Hey man, I'm just testing you, making sure your paying attention. 

Seriously though, the reason I brought it up is because with at least most of us hitting the notoriously snaggable bottom I am kind of worried about lead stacking up pretty quickly, like I said, a big thing for me is the conservation aspect that the club may bring, but I suppose it shouldn't be too much higher than if we were to just all go out fishing any way, but the cost of it is why I said to have it as a small bonus point, that way it's not so much that it effects the outcome of any one event ( or season if that's how it turns out) too drastically, but if it's a neck and neck battle it might then fall more towards the side of the environmentally friendly fisherman.

Also, besides the obvious river cleanups and things like that does anyone else have any ideas on the conservation part of things, cause I'm a little blank, I'd love to find a legal way to help out the trophy numbers of certain cats (Flathead), but I'm not all to sure about how to get the ball rolling on something like that, you can pm me if you think it'll change the topic to much.

-Still Waters


----------



## monsterKAT11

i know!

lets figure out a way to find all those nasty lost dangerous sinkers people have lost in the river


you can NEVER have enough  


randy, i was waiting for a day when you were making sure I WAS paying attention!


----------



## Salmonid

Still Waters, as a club, we can start to voice our opinons towards the DNR and with over a dozen clubs in Ohio now, the "organized" catfishermen are starting to prove there is an interest and it backs the seriousness of conservation minded anglers. Our side can inform DNR about local issues and help educate the DNR who will openly tell you they have no one person dedicated as a catfish specialist. In other words, by being a squeeky wheel, you can get some action, RE; tighter regulations, proecting larger fish, limits, slot limits and most of all preaching that not everyone who catfishes is a beer drinking, littering slob who probably has a criminal history. By being organized, the voice we speak reflects a larger pool of people, who are all license holder, as catfish angling in the fastest growing part of our sport right now so anything that will bring more licenses to the state, will get them to listen.

I hope this helps..
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon

*I am in no way shape or form willing to back or agree with any sort of "Get The Lead" out of fishing, even if majority rules. I just want to be upfront about that, just in case there are any ideas about doing this.*

As far as the higher cost goes, I've got a boat that I drop plenty of money in, have nice equipment that isnt cheap, etc.... so I am NOT for giving any sort of bonus for someone who wants to use a ceramic sinker or something like that. 

Hope that isn't too harsh, but I'm basically looking for a local club to fish some tourney with. It may be very basic but that's what I'd be looking to get out of the club.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Crap Mark, I thought it was the 15th, but I see where it said the 16th all along. I may not be able to make it due to work priorities (16th,17th & 18th). I'll see what I can do , but as of now, looks like I'm out of the meeting.


----------



## firecat

Mellon it sounds like you've been getting too much of that lead in your system. Ha Ha lol


Larry


----------



## monsterKAT11

i know mellon jeeze you're a freakin lead addict!


i think it might be time for an intervention. 

i for one, will refuse to go fishing with mellon, stop by and say whats up to mellon, get a bunch of free crap off mellon, and net shad with mellon if he refuses the help we offer him today for this intervention.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Really... I prob do still have some of that lead in my system! Two years ago is when I'd break out like crazy when I got around lead. It was horrible.

However.... They can have my lead sinkers when they pry them from my cold dead fingers!  

FYI: Looks lik I can in fact attend the meeting, but may be 30 minutes late (worse case).


----------



## flathunter

with all the other crap that gets dumped into our rivers I am sure some sinkers are not going to do any harm.

Especially Mellons, most of his ends up wraped around a tree limb...hahahaha.

remember the crappie in a tree buddy? ahhhh the good ole days!


----------



## flathunter

H2O Mellon said:


> Really... I prob do still have some of that lead in my system! Two years ago is when I'd break out like crazy when I got around lead. It was horrible.
> 
> However.... They can have my lead sinkers when they pry them from my cold dead fingers!
> 
> FYI: Looks lik I can in fact attend the meeting, but may be 30 minutes late (worse case).


Mellon late for something????????? NO WAY


----------



## H2O Mellon

flathunter said:


> Mellon late for something????????? NO WAY


That was funny! Yes, I tend to be fashionably late sometimes!


----------



## dinkbuster1

i never thought LEAD sinkers were that big of a problem? i know of dozens of places where i'd bet there are more lead sinkers on the bottom than gravel!


----------



## Still_Waters...

Alright guys, I'm not trying to ruffle feathers, I'm just trying to find a good way to start the ball rolling on the conservation part of things, not pry the lead out of cold dead fingers, and I started doing a little research and according to the EPA when lead starts to break down in water it binds to sediments in the water and never actually accumulates in fish, but does however accumulate in shellfish, so I'm shooting myself down on this one, before you guys finish me off and I end up as cut bait  *BUT* I am glad to hear everyone fire back at me and let me know what they think, because I know I can go crazy with detail on things that should be better left simple [just ask Korey, I'm sure his boat still wouldn't be finished if it would've been left up to me] I really would like a few ideas on more conservation strategies though, I know that most of you are probably in this for the tourneys, but I'd like to see a little more out of this club than that, I hope that Mark is right and we do end up with the kind of pull with the DNR he's talking about, then we may not have to do anything but give them a few ideas. Anyone know any way to get a hold of some Head DNR guys to see if there's some way to raise a few cats and release them, because I'd love to see a few more monster flat head [or even catch one  ] or even get a hold of a respectable fishery to release a few hefty breeders.

there you go guys, that's my next idea, tear it apart


----------



## H2O Mellon

It's hard, very hard to raise Flatheads to be stock as trophy fish. I believe Magis once made an OGF Hall of Fame worthy post on the subject in the past. (I'm too lazy to find it.) It simply takes a Flathead way to long to grow to be stocked so to speak. With it taking so long, it increases the cost, which in return makes a Flathead stocking program near impossible. Channels and Blue are much different though.


----------



## Still_Waters...

Yeah, I heard it takes around 10 years for a flat head to reach around 20 lbs under near perfect conditions, but I'm just talking about maybe raising a few to a strong size to help out later down the road, or maybe working with the DNR about a trophy breeding program like they have down south for LMB, it may be a while before there's a nice return on the numbers of sizable fish, but I plan on being at this for a while


----------



## Salmonid

Our best bet is to work with them on the possibility of stocking some local waters with Blue Cats. I have a strong contact with DNR's hatcheries and this will certainly be one avenue that we can provide a lot of input on. 
Perhaps Stillwaters can be our "Conservation chairman", sounds like a done deal....  
Salmonid


----------



## monsterKAT11

hep, randy is pretty much a researcher. that kid spits out more random facts than Wikipedia. i'd also like to see some trophy flathead or blues be populated up here, but it would be hard to actually develop a good population before the trashy fisherman caught them and ate them


----------



## dinkbuster1

the GMR, especially north of Hamilton just doesnt have enough "baitfish" to support a larger population of BIG flatheads, stocking would do absolutely nothing IMO. the gmr however is lousy with crayfish and mussels which i believe is why it is such an awesome channel cat fishery and i think would support blues very well, but it is lacking the large numbers of Shad, Drum, White bass, etc, that make rivers like the Scioto trophy fisheries.


----------



## pendog66

electro shocking that night wont make it


----------



## Still_Waters...

I'm not sure about being conservation chairman, because I have a bit on my plate as it is with the personal life, but I would definitely help whoever ends up the chairman, but I suppose if nobody takes the position my arm would be twisted enough to step in, or be voted in really, I guess we'll see how it goes, but I'm gonna have to agree with Dink, a lot of these rivers could use a nice surge in forage base to help the populations as it is, before stocking could even be a viable solution, and I guess if it HAS to be blues then I'll settle for 90lb-der, but I'd still love to catch a flathead big enough it could swallow a football sideways without flinching.  

and Korey, when we go fishing you do more than your fair share of random fact spouting, but I will admit, sometimes I can be a little ridiculous. 

Still Waters (Randy)


----------



## H2O Mellon

We need to stock something that eat Shoftshell Turtles! Goodness knows we've got more than enough of those stinky suckers!


----------



## Still_Waters...

I talked to the guy at work and he said he'd take a couple every now and again, so I'm thinking about bringing a cooler one of these times filled with ice and just taking out a few of them.


----------



## fisherman5567

ive got a guy that will take all the softshells in the world. me and my dad are going to start trapping them. their numbers are just outrageous.


----------



## Jackfish

Is this still going on? Does Gander have power?


----------



## H2O Mellon

Thanks for all who came out. A big thanks to Doc for giving suggestions based on his previous experiences. 

Mark (The NEW SWOCC President!!!!) is still w/out power, so it might be a couple days before he can post.


----------



## monsterKAT11

sorry guys!

i got caught in the middle of cutting and hauling away a freakin tree!

didn't think it would take that long


----------



## fisherman5567

H2O Mellon said:


> Thanks for all who came out. A big thanks to Doc for giving suggestions based on his previous experiences.
> 
> Mark (The NEW SWOCC President!!!!) is still w/out power, so it might be a couple days before he can post.



Definately a nice turnout.... Im sure as soon as he is able Mark will be posting about it. But for whats it worth the to get the word started....our first tournemant is going to be in October...and if my memory serves me well...its going to be the West Carrolton Pool of the GMR.

p.s. Nice to meet those that were and there and see those i havent in a while! good fishin to all!


----------



## fisherman5567

Hey I was talking to Randy (fishinfreak) yesterday. And he strongly suggests that when we have our river tourneys to go ahead and designate a nearby lake as a backup incase its too flooded. I definately agree with this, it will definately ease the pain of gas used and wouldnt be a wasted day.

Do I hear any 2nds?

and by the way..... Jeremiah (flatheadking06) shattered his tibia and broke his ankle in two places! The xray looked effed up! lol he is ok though. just fyi.


----------



## Salmonid

Ok, Im back in business finally with power returning yesterday.
Here is a quick overview of the meeting. 

2 tourneys at GMR @ WC this fall to put a little cash into the club coffer to pay for website, domain, Insurance, scales, etc. These two tourneys will be a 75&#37; payout while next years tourneys will be at a higher rate.
Costs is $30 per boat which includes a dedicated $5 per boat Big Fish
All tourneys will do a cash 50/50 raffle as well

Dates are October 4th, 8:00 AM - 3:00 PM
and 
November 15th, 8:00 AM - 3:00 PM

Members are working on obtaining graphics/logo, Domain name, website, insurance.

Officers were selected and next years tourney schedule will be monthly, April through Nov, 4 lake tourneys, and 4 river tourneys

Basic rules were 14" minimums, 4 fish, must be in livewell or sacks, no stringers, all fish must be released! any number of folks in the boat, boat max is 4 rods, only 2 rods per person max. ( if 1 person enters with a boat, he pays $30 but can only fish 2 rods) 

I will post an official tourney Post in a little while but we certainly hope all will join us to help build up a little club backing to get us started!!

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04

I wasn't able to make it to the meeting, due to that nice little wind storm we had. Sounds like things went well though. Hopefully I can meet up with you guys soon and meet everyone.

Also if anyone is in need of a partner for either of those days please let me know. I am free both of these days, and have no boat though.


----------



## bassattacker

sounds good, me and my buddy are going to try to make the tourneys in october and november.

Did anyone bring up a possible small Membership fee somewhere along the lines of $10-20 a year, this is something that could help with some of the costs of website,etc... just a suggestion, could make the renewal date somewhere around income tax time that way we all know we have the money LOL, just a suggestion if noone brought it up.

will there be a cap on the number of boats at the WC pool, if i remember right that area cant support a ton of boats?

i agree with the lake as a backup if the rivers are flooded out, always good to have a backup plan.

brandon


----------



## Salmonid

Fishdealer, Ill check and find out who has a partner or not, I know I have one for sure in Oct but "may" have an open seat in Nov. Wont know until we get closer, keep in touch. 

Brandon, yes we had a long discussion about memberships and at this time, we are trying to enourage as many folks as possible to attend so we opted to not do a membership. We might , do one for those who want into a points race for the entire series down the road , just not now. 

As far as capping the number of boats at WC. I would think we could easily do 14-15 boats so it shouldnt be a problem. Last time we had 7 boats with plenty of room for everyone. 

Salmonid


----------



## firecat

I can't make the october date but November may work. But that is right in the middle of the rut as well. We will have to see how deer season starts off.


Larry


----------



## fishdealer04

Salmonid said:


> Fishdealer, Ill check and find out who has a partner or not, I know I have one for sure in Oct but "may" have an open seat in Nov. Wont know until we get closer, keep in touch.


Sounds good. Thanks a bunch


----------



## bassattacker

Thanks Salmonid


----------



## All Thumbs

I am pretty sure I know the location but just in case, do you have specific directions?

All thumbs


----------



## fisherman5567

Directions...see if this helps..

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...42311&sspn=0.002812,0.004807&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18


----------



## Jackfish

I won't be able to make October's outting, but hopefully Nov


----------



## Still_Waters...

I'm up and running finally, caught a bad break with road runner, but everything's good now, Hey Mark, an officer introduction might be in order, so that people know who it is behind which curtain, and I'm wondering who all is on board with the club and who's still on the fence, just curiosity killing a cat man I guess.


----------



## Salmonid

I got my dates confused when I originally posted the Southwest Ohio Catfish Club tourney dates, the new date for October will be next Saturday, October 4th, ( this is in response to 3 other tourneys already scheduled on the 11th) 
so we will be meeting for a 8:00 am start at the GMR Ramp by the Dam in West Carrolton. Tourney will endat 3:00 pm, 
4 fish limit, over 14" , no stringers! All fish must be released!
Fee is $30 per boat, with a 75% payout and a dedicated $5 going towards big fish.

So, if we get 10 boats, thats $300 income, minus $50 for big fish and that leaves 250 dollars, minus the club s %25,( $62.5) leaving 2 places to pay at $120 and $67.50 

We also will be doing a 50/50 raffle to help raise funds, remember guys, the 2 tourneys this fall are fundraisers so we can get a website up and running, buy scales, and start a banking account.

Please respond with attendance confirmation and any questions.

Salmonid - Mark Blauvelt
[email protected] (937) 835-3664


----------



## Salmonid

Dont forget guys, our first tourney is this Saturday. To answer a few questions I have received.
This is a boat only tourney
You can bring as many folks as you want on the boat, but a 4 rod limit is in effect for the boat.
You can fish by yourself, but then you may only fish with 2 rods, still pay the $30 entry fee
Directions may be found earlier in this thread, posted about 3-4 messages before this one, Thanks Ryan!
This is the ramp by the dam, wih the bigger parking lot
All fish must be caught by rod and reel
No bullheads, only channels,flats and blues will count in this tourney series
fish must be 14" or bigger to weigh 

If any more questions, please let me know!

Hope to see everyone on Saturday, boats need to be in the water before 8:00 am, start time
7:45 pre meeting

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon

Bump....

Hopefully we'll have a few more show up. I know it sucks that there are a couple other tourneys going on tomorrow, but I still hope to see some new faces.


----------



## fishdealer04

I will be there, hopefully meet some new people...Mellon I think your the only one there that I know...hopefully a lot of fish will get caught though:B :B :B


----------



## H2O Mellon

Great Brian, we'll see you there. This tourney and the one in Nov are asically just to get our feet wet and a way to meet some new folks.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Official Results:

Salmonid (Mark) & Fishdealer (Brian) took 1st place & big fish w/ an 8.4 # channel

H2O Mellon (me!) and my dad (whos blind and disabled!) took 2nd.

Dinkbuster.... well, the poor guy lost his motor for the day, lost an anchor... oh yea and broke his trailer. We have pics, which will come.


----------



## fishdealer04

It was a good day, except for dink. Its like Mark said, when it rains in pours.


----------



## Still_Waters...

Sounds like it was a good time, wish I would've been able to make it.


----------



## flathunter

wheres the pics?


----------



## Salmonid

Jack, go to this thread: 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=104447
Thanks Salmonid


----------



## Woody3825

Hello All!
I would love to join you for the Novemeber 15th tourney, but have one small problem--no boat! If anyone has an available spot on their boat, I'd gladly pay the entry fee and cost of fuel for the opportunity to come along.
If anyone can help me out, please send me a PM.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## monsterKAT11

ok, i gotta ask...whats the reasoning behind boats only, and no bank fisherman?


----------



## pendog66

checked the schedule and im in for the 15th. anyone need a partner?


----------



## Salmonid

Korey, While we are doing boat tourneys now, we may, if someone like yourself, offers to set up a bank tourney. Typically tourneys are one or the other, but never a mix of the two. I can tell you that bank tourneys offer folks a chance to leave and get fish elsewhere and then come back to the weigh in, seen it, heard about it, read about it being done. Not too say boat anglers cant do the same thing but its easier for the bank folks to do it. If we have a bank tourney, I would suggest a lage contained lake like Eastwood to do this at where someone could see if anyone left and is just big enough to have folks all spread out while being contained enough to have everyone see each other. You have to remember, when money is ont he line, a whole different set of rules must be applied!
We are planning a boat tourney there next year. 
Soooo, are you offering to cordinate and set up one for next year?? If so let me know and we will work out the details.
Salmonid 
PS Woody, PM sent


----------



## monsterKAT11

not volunteering myself quite yet, but could be a good possibility. i was just asking because i couldn't think of a good reason why there would be no bank fisherman allowed, but that is a very good point you brought up, didn't think of that one. i was just thinking that if you set up restrictions on the area to where the boaters could go, it would bring in tons more money for the club and payouts. but that is a very good point mark, didn't even think of that. 

i only ask because i had NUMEROUS people interested in paying the 30 to fish by themselves off the bank and just didn't have access to a boat. 


maybe even set up a whole different payout system for bank fisherman, a buddy of mine told me that the bass masters pro tour allows both, just had a different scale for bankers or boaters.


----------



## Still_Waters...

I hope to see bank fishing tourneys as well, because I'm sure Korey will get annoyed pretty quick with me when the full season starts, and I must admit, I feel much better with some earth beneath my feet, although I can say that I do feel comfortable on Korey's boat, but it's so wide it might as well be a bank within itself


----------



## catfishhunter33

what would the call be if i had participated in the event and had beached my boat and waded or stood on the bank and fished?


----------



## H2O Mellon

catfishhunter33 said:


> what would the call be if i had participated in the event and had beached my boat and waded or stood on the bank and fished?


Easy, you would have been disqualified. Rules are rules and they are there for a reason. 

You have to look no further than the Cat tourneys at Lake Logan for why this would not be allowed/ Last year someone had aprox 40 #'s of fish tied up to some trees on the island near the Spillway. The ODNR officer found them prior to the tourney. Does anyone else remember this?


----------



## fishdealer04

Yeah, a lot of shady things can happen during bank tournaments. However I had a friend that used to fish in carp tournaments and they would have the set area to fish in, divided into zones. So each person/team had a set amount of feet to fish in. The zones were numbered and at the beginning of the tourney the teams picked their zone out of a hat, and thats where you fished. That helps keep people from trying to sneak fish in, or have fished tied up on the bank, as they don't know what zone they are going to be fishing.


----------



## monsterKAT11

so it wouldn't be easier to go out and tie a basket of 40# flatheads to a tree branch or sometime similar in the middle of the river from a boat? or go out the night before or a few days before a overly chum a certain spot? i'm just saying, you got limitless options either way, boat or bank. i'm not complaining about the rules, just wondering why.


----------



## catfishhunter33

quote
Easy, you would have been disqualified

thats what i figured and thats why i didnt fish.7-8hrs sitting in a johnboat is rough on me.
i fished that area on a weekday befor the tourney and together my partner and i caught an estimated 35lbs of channels in 5-6 hrs of fishing but we were not sitting in the boat all that time either.
what will the rule be if you should ever hold one of these events on the ohio? i can run my river boat from tanners to schmidt playfield and back.how would you plan on keeping an eye on everyone?

hope nobody has to take a crap during one of these events


----------



## H2O Mellon

catfishhunter33 said:


> hope nobody has to take a crap during one of these events


Did I miss something? I dont think there is a no crapping rule? You'd be fine unless you were fishing and crapping at the same time.

Bottom line guys..... these rules are no different than any other similar tourneys. 

There are solutions to these issues, they just take someone willing to step up. Mark (Salmonid) did just that by creating this club/tourney trail. His problems, (and mine) were that we were tired of spending hundreds of dollars and driving hundreds of miles to fish tourneys all the time. For those of you who want bank tourneys, create some. It could be a great way to get multiple people together for some fun times.


----------



## catfishhunter33

quote
There are solutions to these issues, they just take someone willing to step up

my hats off to you guys for getting this together


----------



## H2O Mellon

catfishhunter33 said:


> i can run my river boat from tanners to schmidt playfield and back.how would you plan on keeping an eye on everyone?


I don't mean any disrespect, but you'll find these same rules, if _*NOT STRICTER RULES*_ in _*ANY*_ local cat tourney. Tourney fishing, no matter how big or small just isn't for everyone. There are ways to cheat in any tourney that you can think of. I think there is a level of trust and respect that is shared by everyone involved. There is also the fact that cheating is illegal. There have been people arrested for cheating in tourneys. So I would hope that no one would even try something shady, but it's up to the directors to do everything within their power to limit the opportunity for this type of action. Could an eye be kept on you at all times...... No. I will say that I wouldn't want to be the poor sole who got caught cheating. It's probably not the smartest thing to piss off a bunch of catfishermen.


----------



## H2O Mellon

catfishhunter33 said:


> quote
> There are solutions to these issues, they just take someone willing to step up
> 
> my hats off to you guys for getting this together


Come out and join in man. There should be another one in November.


----------



## dinkbuster1

YIKES! may i suggest printing out some "rules" before the next tourney for those of us that dont know the "ethics" of "boat tournaments". there were a couple occasions last weekend, especially after i lost my anchor where i almost beached the boat and fished from shore.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I think next year when things start "for real" (so to speak) that there will prob be a form that lists all the rules (plus a hold harmless form of some sort given out at each tourney) in addition to them being posted on the website once it's up and running. But that's a good point Dink.


----------



## monsterKAT11

everyone has to swollow a GPS chip and mark keeps the tracking device on his persons at all times. 


that would be a way to make sure no one cheated  

i'm real excited to fish the nov. tourney too!


----------



## fisherman5567

in last years tourney when i was fishin from my jon boat and it sprung a leak and was continuing to get worse.... i called the tourney head and got permission to finsih the day up on the bank. i think that most of the time that since these are pretty informal events exceptions can/will/could be made. Salmonid?


----------



## Salmonid

Yes, rules are rules and and while some exceptions apply, ( like leaving the boat for a few minutes to take care of a urgent call of nature - That'l teach you tonot eat 3 servings of biscuits and gravy from the breakfast bar)  or to leave the boat in a severe thunder storm and in Ryans case and also Dinks case, with boat problems, and a prior call to the Tournement director, exceptions may/can be made. Thisis why these 2 tourneys this fall are good "practice " for us so we dont run into these issues next year when we realy promote and hopefully get some numbers to the events.

A detailed set of rules are in the works and we will have them printed by the next tourney. For those that are interested, the rules will be VERY detailed and will account for most anything that may arise. 

Now, back to the point about shore fishing tourneys, I am all about doing some of these and encourage someone to help cordinate 1-2 or more of these next year. Yes, Ill help but would like to keep others involved in the simple setting up of a tourney, ( Directions, coordinate dates with local ownerships/parks/state etc., get there early, sign folks up, hand out rules.... and then be there on time to do a weigh in. ) Pretty simple really!

Catfishhunter?? Korey???? Piece of cake, I am just trying to focus on the Boat side of things but really want to add some shore tourneys so please, someone step up to the plate so we can accomodate all the shore bound guys!

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon

fisherman5567 said:


> i called the tourney head and got permission to finsih the day up on the bank. i think that most of the time that since these are pretty informal events exceptions can/will/could be made. Salmonid?



Great example Ryan. This is why I say our club/tourneys will be less strict as others. I also want to say that I can vouch for the majority of the folks that will be fishing these tourneys. They are the kind of guys that will stop fishing to help you out if something happens or be there for you in general. I for one will make sure that everyone has my cell phone, as I'm sure Mark will too. Our boats are big enough to tow someone in if they are having problems (insert joke here about my own boat problems .......) So hopefully eveyrone knows that even though the rules are there and will be enforced, the folks involved will go out of there way to help those who might come across a time when they need it.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Hey guys....

I spoke to Mark this morning. He's like me, if someone wants to take the idea of a bank tourney, go run with it! A perfect place locally would be Eastwood Lake, possibly even Kiser Lake. You'd want to choose a lake that has an easy way in and out, so things could be monitored with as much ease as possible. Some other things to do would be: contact the lake's governing body (for Eastwood it would be Five Rivers Metro Parks). Explain what your wanting to do and find out if things like a permit is needed. Lots of times you can set these things up based on the parks calendar, even reserve a shelter and so forth. You want to make sure a tourney wouldn't interfere with other special events going on. (Such as the Hydro races @ Eastwood or unique sailing events at Kiser). Of course you'll want to spread the word as much as possible and in as much advance as possible. All it really takes if for someone to assume a leadership role and go with it. I know Mark would be excited about it. I'd also probably be good for it, as long as the date didn't conflict with another tourney I was in. A bank tourney can actually open up all sorts of different avenues. You could have age groups to make things more family focused, etc. There is a lot that could be done with an idea such as this. Unfortunately Mark and I both share the feeling that adding the two ideas (boat and bank) together leads to the potential to have too many problems. I encourage someone to step up and get something started. You'd have lots of support from the club.


----------



## Still_Waters...

Well, no takers, that's not good...


----------



## Salmonid

Im sure we can get someone to step up, I got all winter to beat someone down into submission until they break like a married man..... 
Seriously, a few phone calls and and a little cordination and its all set up. If noone decides to do this, it just is another reason to never complain about us not having any bank tourneys ever again. Someone needs to grow some stones and make a commitment here. Heck, its not like you cant fish it, just take an hour earlier to set up and be the last to leave, not asking much guys. The Officers have plenty on there plates now but Ill speak for all of them, we will help you , many hands make a big task easy!
Ok guys, dont make me beg, I already have to do enough of that around the house as it is.... 
Salmonid


----------



## Still_Waters...

Well, like you said Mark we have all winter, and I'm sure someone will crack by the time the ice melts.... (and no, I'm not volunteering myself, not yet any way).


----------



## bassattacker

an idea for the Boat/Bank Tournys, would be a really cool thing to do a combined Big Fish Pot, see which type of fishing technic wins out, and could be done at the same lakes that the boat tournys are, just an idea, kinda like a Bragging Jack Pot. just an idea for who ever decides to run the bank tournys and for the boat tournys.


----------



## H2O Mellon

bassattacker said:


> an idea for the Boat/Bank Tournys, would be a really cool thing to do a combined Big Fish Pot, see which type of fishing technic wins out, and could be done at the same lakes that the boat tournys are, just an idea, kinda like a Bragging Jack Pot. just an idea for who ever decides to run the bank tournys and for the boat tournys.


Good idea, but they do need to be seperate. Hopefully someone will take the idea of the bank tourneys and run with it. After we mentioned the idea of having someone volunteer to do that this post got so quite you could hear the crickets chirping!


----------



## H2O Mellon

I dont want to spoil any surprises, but it seems like we may have some great prizes/products that will be donated by certain companies. Again, I dont want to get into specifics, but it looks good.


----------



## bassattacker

if this would have been setup a year ago, there would have been no doubt i would have tried to do it, but this year going through the divorce and becoming a single farther has really hindered alot for me and getting fully adjusted to it all will take some time, but if someone does take the idea and goes with it and things change for me in the future, id def be willing to help out when i could.

brandon


----------



## H2O Mellon

Brandon,

Come out and at least join us when you can. Gotta keep those spirits up!


----------



## flathunter

Bryan, are you still gonna sponser that big paylake tourny again this year???

I know you have done it for the past several years and have had good turn outs.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Thats what we need! A Big Paylake Tourney! lol

(just kidding!!!!!)


----------



## monsterKAT11

i will personally make sure we have one hell of a bank tourney next year! 



THERE YOU GO BRYAN!


----------



## Still_Waters...

.... you know were to find me if you need help Korey... since I'll probably be a consistent participant anyhow 

anyone else willing to lend a hand???


----------



## Still_Waters...

:chirp: :chirp: :chirp:


You weren't kidding at all Mellon, it's dead silent on here, so how about this, who has tips on catching blues, cause I've never done it before and I'd like to get some practice in before we get into a full season, and also what about this burping them thing I heard about? Also, what all is going on for the next "practice" tourny?


----------



## Salmonid

Randy, here is what I know about Blues, deep & current, ( current means there will be a rock/gravel bottom) if you keep that in mind, youll catch some given enough time and effort. I am no expert but have taken about 15 blues now. 
As far as burping, its a good point since blues can come from very deep water ( 60-75 ft) so when you bring them up, like a diver, the pressure changes can cause some real problems, most folks will use a 1/2" PVC pipe with the end sanded down so its not got any sharp edges and push into the gullet to release the air down there. Its something I should start doing but havent yet. A lot of times, like a deep flathead, while fightng them, they will release lots of bubbles on the way up so if they do that, they will be fine.
As conservation chairman, Burping would be a great research project for you to see what types of articles you can find and either forward the links or summerize them, I can get it out to the master Email list for club members. This is the kind of stufff I want on the webpage when we get it up and running, I am supposed to meet with my web guy later this week so Ill have an update soon. 
As far as the tourney goes, we now have commitments from Driftmaster, Tite-Lok and Vicious Line for some sponsorship items. 

Ill send a tourney reminder post out later this week. stay tuned!!

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1

i am a "Bank Guy" at heart and would love to have a few bank tourneys each year. however WHERE would you have one, say on the GMR? that river gets enough pressure now, and i for one am not going to suggest any of my "Holes". besides, unless you do an open stretch of river like in Moraine/WC or downtown Dayton you are hard pressed to find a good spot to hold over 4 people and that is providing NO ONE else is there. Eastwood Lake in Dayton might make for a good night-time "Bank tourney" location.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Gotta agree man, a bank tourney on the river just isnt going to happen. It presents all sorts of problems.

Eastwood and Kiser would be good choices.


----------



## Still_Waters...

"The fish's stomach is distended and rock hard. Harris explains that many anglers assume they've caught a fish that just ate, but it's really just the air bladder, which expands when a fish comes up from the depths. "If you let him go like that, he'll die. We gotta burp him." Fine. Whatever turns you on. You want to throw this puppy up on your shoulder, pat his back, and coo sweet nothings to him, knock yourself out. Only it turns out it's not that kind of burping. Harris produces a 3-foot length of PVC pipe, inserts it into the fish's mouth, and presses it gently until we hear a deep sigh, then another, and finally a soft belch. The fish's stomach softens and shrinks to normal size."

Found that in a Field and Stream article ("The Catfish Hunter"), I'll see what else I can find though.


Found some more info (tons actually, but it all amounted to much of the same). So here it goes in a nutshell, When you pull a cat out of deep water too fast (not necessarily a blue either) ; 25-30+ ft from what I've gathered; the gases expand and create too much pressure on the insides of the fish, and it can't release it. The fish releases the gasses naturally if taken up slow enough, which seems not to be much of a problem for the larger fish since you'll be fighting them for a while anyway, however they too are still subject to the retention of gasses. The standard way to release the gas build-up is a length of 1/2 inch PVC (like Mark already said) smoothed so there are no rough or sharp edges, and gently slide it down the fishes throat until you hear the gas escape, then place the fish in the water, be sure it's strong enough to swim off, and let it do so. Also a good method for prevention seems to be pausing during the fight a few times to let the fish naturally take care of this itself (after you pull it off the bottom I'm assuming). A tell-tale sign that the fish needed to be burped or was improperly burped is that it will actually stay close to the surface if not on the surface and they have been known to "barrel roll" as well, but as long as you can net the fish and burp it in a timely manner no ill-effects seem to take place. 



That's what I've found, if someone sees that I misinterpreted something or that I have incorrect information posted *PLEASE* correct me, I don't want to give out the wrong information and end up with a bunch of floating trophies on my hands.


----------



## monsterKAT11

but does eastwood or keiser have any abundance of catfish? just don't know if it's worth the time and effort to set up a bank tourney to see who can catch the biggest dink channel


----------



## fishdealer04

That seems pretty correct to me Still Waters. I read that article in Field and Stream and have read others from In-fisherman and other forums. Your right that its all fish that seem to have that problem. I read somewhere once about someone pulling smallies from some deep water and when he got them up they were dead. Don't remember where I read it, but seemed crazy to me. The pressure changes do crazy things to fish, seems like the cats can handle it better, than the smaller fish can, but burping is a good thing to do.

On a side note, has anyone ever tried to burp a cat over your shoulder?  lol


----------



## Still_Waters...

Well, if we want to check out Eastwood properly I'd say that we'd need a couple people, just to cover some area on the lake, or just take a few days and head out there trying different stuff and seeing what we produce, I know there are channels out there, and I'm pretty confident a few Flathead still live in there (very few), but the numbers and sizes for a successful tourney I'm not to sure about, never have gotten into "numbers" and rarely get into sized fish, but maybe I've just never done it up right? I don't know anything at Kiser though, I don't even remember ever fishing there, someone else is going to have to answer that one.


Thanks Fishdealer, it's something I don't have any experience with, so I appreciate the input. To answer your question, I thought about it after reading the article, and decided against it, don't like the idea of putting some sharp and serrated next to my neck....


----------



## dinkbuster1

monsterKAT11 said:


> but does eastwood or keiser have any abundance of catfish? just don't know if it's worth the time and effort to set up a bank tourney to see who can catch the biggest dink channel


Eastwood has a healthy population of channels and a growing number of bigger Flatheads. caught 5 flatheads there this year fishing for channels with cut shad, biggest was 25lb. have also caught a couple 12lb channels there in the past. the trick to eastwood is finding shallow flats near some of those DEEP holes and fish them at night. that lake is very clear, hard to catch anything before dark. never fished it for channels but i hear Kiser has very good population of NICE channels.


----------



## monsterKAT11

cool, i stand corrected!

always though eastwood and keiser wasn't even worth a second glance!


----------



## H2O Mellon

From the ODNR site: (which I know sometimes can be a joke) http://www.ohiodnr.com/tabid/751/Default.aspx

_"Kiser Lake offers good catches of largemouth bass, bluegill, channel catfish, crappie and saugeye. Five fishing piers are located on the lake. "_

hould have plenty of room on the piers, not to mention the actual "shore" access.


----------



## dinkbuster1

here are the 25lb and the 15lb Vicky and i caught at eatwood one night this year in June


----------



## fisherman5567

Ive caught mostly small channels at eastwood but have gotten a few that were in the 6-10lb range


----------



## firecat

Just my opinion but a spring tourney at CJ I think would be a great idea. Dad and I have had great days off of the bank just after ice out on CJ and the boat fishing is phenomenal that time of year. We have caught channels over 15lbs. Not only that but we have time and time again caught 20 to 40 fish in a 3-4 hour setting some more, some less. Just imo but thought I would give you guys something to think about.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon

That's a good idea Larry. I know for sure that CJ was one of the lakes that we'd have a boat tourney from, maybe we could have both a boat and later a bank tourney or vice versa.


----------



## Doctor

Generally if you don't get in a big hurry to get the fish to the boat they will take care of themselves, pulling them from deep water and up quick will make them bloat in a hurry, I have caught a ton of blues during my lifetime and have only had to burp a handful, I carry a Teflon pipe 1/2 inch about 18 inches in length on board the boat, rounded off at both ends and as you slide it in there gullet twist it around and go very slow and don't be looking down the end of the pipe, or point it at somebody you don't like if that belly is solid they will shoot a Shad salad at you, a thick mixture of white and gray matter the smell is super gross and I try not to do the procedure unless I have to, warmer water is worse than cold water for them to bloat up on you....Doc


----------



## Still_Waters...

Thanks Doc, two questions though, how exactly do you know when and when not to burp, I know the stomach is supposed to be hard/full/stretched, but is there an easier way to tell or is it just a personal judgment call, because I don't want to do something like that without it being a necessity, and is Teflon better than PVC, just curious. 


Dink.... I think I might have to start fishing my own back yard again after hearing all that. (not sarcasm, I live right down the road)


----------



## Doctor

Teflon is what we had at work, plus it seems to be slicker when it gets wet, PVC is fine.

Since I tournament fish we put them in the livewell and in 5 minutes open it up and if there on there sides or back I'll tube them.............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Thanks Doc, Great advice!

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1

firecat said:


> Just my opinion but a spring tourney at CJ I think would be a great idea. Dad and I have had great days off of the bank just after ice out on CJ and the boat fishing is phenomenal that time of year. We have caught channels over 15lbs. Not only that but we have time and time again caught 20 to 40 fish in a 3-4 hour setting some more, some less. Just imo but thought I would give you guys something to think about.
> 
> 
> Larry


i forgot all about CJ. yes it would make a good tournament location, even a bank tournament. might have to allow stringers, or baskets though. i cant see hiking up the dam or out of the woods with a livewell full of water


----------



## fishdealer04

I have yet to fish CJ, but I have heard nothing but good things about it. I actually want to get out there sometime. Baskets would probably be the way to go though, least amount of damage to the fish than a stringer would do.


----------



## H2O Mellon

dinkbuster1 said:


> i cant see hiking up the dam or out of the woods with a livewell full of water


Have you forgotten? I have the answer for that......


----------



## Still_Waters...

dinkbuster1 said:


> i cant see hiking up the dam or out of the woods with a livewell full of water


I must agree, I'm a bit of a pack mule when it comes to gear, but that's asking for a hernia. 


I know Mark said it already, but thanks again for the info Doc.


----------



## monsterKAT11

GOD MELLON I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ACTUALLY DID IT!


only you!!!


thats a great pose too, ever though of being a kohls model?


----------



## fishdealer04

H2O Mellon said:


> Have you forgotten? I have the answer for that......


Where did you steal that cart from??? LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon

fishdealer04 said:


> Where did you steal that cart from??? LOL


It showed up in my front yard one day..... that is a 100% true story. I woke up to go fishing and it was just sitting in my front yard. I finally sat it at the curb and someone came by and took it.


----------



## flathunter

H2O Mellon said:


> It showed up in my front yard one day..... that is a 100% true story. I woke up to go fishing and it was just sitting in my front yard. I finally sat it at the curb and someone came by and took it.


Yea right, I was with bryan the day that shoping cart showed up, right in front of Walmart


----------



## fishdealer04

flathunter said:


> Yea right, I was with bryan the day that shoping cart showed up, right in front of Walmart


Oh so the truth comes out...lol a Wally world cart. Not a bad idea for carrying gear though...


----------



## monsterKAT11

still waters and I hit eastwood today on the boat, didn't have much luck, but found some nice flats and deep water, pretty much tried everything, and for everything with no luck. bad day i guess!


----------



## Still_Waters...

Yeah, I tried to take a few suggestions from the people on here, but we couldn't get anything to work, but it wasn't a complete wash, I know a few areas I want to try come spring time, and one I'd like to try some time late this fall.


----------



## fishdealer04

I hit East Fork up today for the first time. Fished for an hour by the campground boat ramp. Caught 4 fish. Two 4 pounders, an 8.3 pounder, and an 11.7 pounder. It could be another lake option, if people want to come down that south.


----------



## H2O Mellon

FYI: 
Just found out any type of tourney at Eastwood is strictly prohibited. Penalties include very stiff fines. I guess this is a Five Rivers/Metro Parks deal.


----------



## Still_Waters...

That sucks, I bet if we cleaned it up, and helped them out a bit they'd be inclined to let us (you know, suck up), or worst comes to worst we have it at another place.


----------



## bassattacker

thats odd about Eastwood aka hydro bowl, i think the Electric Bass Circuit holds two tournys there, if i remember right, so that is very odd.


----------

